# LONDON | Tate Modern 2 by Herzog&deMeuron | U/C



## riccarbi (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi,
I've been in London last week and I took some photos on the new expansion of the Tate Modern by Herzog & de Meuron to be completed in 2016.
The new building is 11 floors, 65 metres high but due to its peculiar shape seems much higher than that and truly imposing (also because its façades are currently in bare concrete, a brick cladding similar to that of the Tate Modern 1 nearby will be added in the future)

I post here one of my images (unfortunately seems that the system does not allow me to post more), some more are on an article on Inexhibit museum magazine and some more info are available on the Tate website

http://www.inexhibit.com/wp-content...nsion-Herzog-de-Meuron-September-2014-06b.jpg


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ No problem. I'll link them here. Pretty cool design.


----------



## riccarbi (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you so much Eric! I really appreciate your support!


----------



## riccarbi (Sep 25, 2014)

damn, duplicated reply. I should definitely become a bit more skilful on Skyscrapercity's forum.....  Sorry, Admin
Perhaps an occasion to double my thanks to Eric....!


----------

